
Ask HN: Is Cloudera doing good? - thickice
Is the outlook good for Cloudera and other commercial Hadoop companies ?
======
PaulHoule
No. Most of them have no USP, just a lot of professional services revenue but
no moat. (In the devops age, all of those GUI management tools are value
subtracting if anything)

~~~
ted_dunning
It isn't specifically a Hadoop company, but MapR is significantly different in
that there are many unique selling points for the products, an ability to
address legacy as well as forward needs and most of the revenue is high margin
product sales. The proof is in the pudding (less than 1% attrition over life
of company)

(I work there)

